# Meet Song Aristeia



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Meet Song Aristeia - the reason I've been so absent from KB!

​

***_Please forgive the psuedo-ad in the last image of this. I made it for fun and included it in the animation/slideshow for the same purpose... (And because I think it's super cute ~_~ooo). I have no current plans to use it for real promotional purposes._


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*waves* 

Hi, Song!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Too cute, Randi!!! Congrats!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Congrats, Randi.  So glad you posted the pictures.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks!  Can't believe it's been this long since I returned to check the responses to this thread.  That's mommy-life for ya! 

Will put up another round... when I get time to organize them.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I WANT PICTURES!

or i wanna meet the baby and take my own!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

awwww I love the one with her and the puppy's tail


----------

